# Porsche Cayenne Rear Sway Bar / Stabilizer Bar Part #



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

Interesting, all the stickers have the obligatory Porsche part # (955 333-701-30) but when I took a close look at the bar itself it has a silk screened part #:
7L0 511 025 C
This is usually what constitutes a VW Touareg Part # so I think it is very likely the bar will fit the Touareg.








The 7L0 511 025 constitutes the "Sport" Version of the Sway bar from VW...I don't know what the "C" exactly stands for but perhaps Cayenne.








Anyone know if the US V10 Touaregs have the Sport (7L0 511 025) bar on them from the factory already? Thanks










_Modified by V10 at 3:30 PM 10-2-2005_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Porsche Cayenne Rear Sway Bar / Stabilizer Bar Part # (V10)*

The C version is not listed in any VW parts catalogs yet. Perhaps it will be on some future model. The C version is 0.6 mm larger diameter than the non-C version. Not sure how much thicker wall section because Porsche doesn't list wall thickness in their parts lists as VW does. 
I think the V10 comes with the standard bar which is marked with lilac paint.
Are you going to do the front bar too?


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Porsche Cayenne Rear Sway Bar / Stabilizer Bar Part # (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_I think the V10 comes with the standard bar which is marked with lilac paint.
Are you going to do the front bar too?

Thanks Spock!
Do you know if the Cayenne TT has a beefier front bar?...I think I saw a colored dot on a local dealers TT but can't remember...I don't see a dot on my V10 but it is a very large diameter and doesn't look much different from the TT...That sounds fairly stupid to say...a visual would never tell anything regarding the true thickness and stiffness of a bar of this sort








If you can shed any light on there being a different front bar that would be helpful. I tried to look it up on a parts site and it didn't show different front bars as it showed rear, normal vs. sport...it only showed one for non-air suspension and the other for air-suspension vehicles...
I don't have access to any Porsche part #'s so if you do and see that the Cayenne's have different part #'s for front bars I could use the help. I guess you'd have to see if the Air Suspension "S" models have a different front bar than the TT which have Air Standard...








Thanks!












_Modified by V10 at 4:37 PM 10-2-2005_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Porsche Cayenne Rear Sway Bar / Stabilizer Bar Part # (V10)*

The Cayenne TT is actually listed as having a 37mm front bar: 95534370150 
Matching bushings to the above: 95534397261
The W12 Sport Touareg front bar is listed at 37x5.2mm front bar: 7L0411025E
Both are marked with yellow paint, so I would guess they are the same otherwise the factory would get confused as to which to install.
The 95533370130 is also marked with yellow paint. So I would say they are meant to be installed as a set.
The W12 Sport uses a 25x4mm rear bar marked with green paint. This is actually the standard air suspension rear bar. 


_Modified by spockcat at 5:27 PM 11-7-2005_


----------



## Caribmon71 (Apr 22, 2005)

I'm jumping in here late, so I don't really know what's going on. I swapped out the swaybar on my V8 with the neuspeed unit. Is there a VW (part) upgrade available for the front also?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Caribmon71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Caribmon71* »_I'm jumping in here late, so I don't really know what's going on. I swapped out the swaybar on my V8 with the neuspeed unit. Is there a VW (part) upgrade available for the front also?

Your only two options:

_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_The Cayenne TT is actually listed as having a 37mm front bar: 95534370150 
The W12 Sport Touareg front bar is listed at 37x5.2mm front bar: 7L0411025E


The Cayenne TT bar will be much easier to purchase. It may be impossible to get the W12 Sport bar in the USA as the car isn't sold here.


----------



## Caribmon71 (Apr 22, 2005)

And the size of the OEM unit in my Touareg? (if it even has one in the front)


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Caribmon71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Caribmon71* »_And the size of the OEM unit in my Touareg? (if it even has one in the front)

With air suspension; 34.6mm (no wall thickness given)
With steel suspension; 35.6mm (no wall thickness given)


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Spock,
I found the colored dots on the stock front and rear sway bars on my V10...the rear is lilac and the front is white. Do you have information on the "white" front bar...just want to see how it differs from the yellow 37mm.
Thanks!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (V10)*

As my previous post; 34.6 mm. No wall thickness given.


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_As my previous post; 34.6 mm. No wall thickness given.

Thanks Spock - I wasn't sure "white" dot was indeed the 34.6mm...I had heard of lilac, yellow and green so I was just checking


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (V10)*

I ordered the 37mm Cayenne TT front Sway Bar today, ships from Europe so they think I should have it within a couple of weeks.
I also learned that there is yet another 38mm front Sway Bar used on the steel suspension "S" Cayenne models. I wonder what color dot represents this diamerter?!










_Modified by V10 at 1:19 PM 10-6-2005_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (V10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V10* »_I also learned that there is yet another 38mm front Sway Bar used on the steel suspension "S" Cayenne models.










I think I saw this too but since it was for steel suspension I figured that it was better not to throw this into the mix. It has the chance of not fitting since you have air suspension.
Incidentally, what is the cost of the sway bar and bushings?


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_

Incidentally, what is the cost of the sway bar and bushings?

$186 For the 37mm Bar
$32 for the Bushings


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (V10)*

Well I just finished this installation. It wasn't as easy as you said. I found that getting the bushings into the brackets so that the bolts could be started was a PITA. I ended up borrowing some 8" clamps from the machine shop a few doors away so I could squeeze them into the brackets. 
Here are the installation photos from the Cayenne TT (also the same bar is used on the Touareg W12 Sport). The Cayenne TT bar is 37mm. The stock bar on the Touaregs with air suspension is 34.6mm.


----------



## Jeff from Mass (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Spockcat, 
Have you noticed any difference in the feel with the new front swaybar? Do you have the stock rear swaybar? I currently have the Newspeed rear and stock front, but I'm always looking for sportier ride. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif ?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Jeff from Mass)*

Definite improvement, and I only drove home from my office which doesn't include a lot of twisty roads. I would recommend this and if you haven't bought the Neuspeed swaybar, just buy both front and rear Cayenne bars instead. The Cayenne rear bar is probably less expensive than the Neuspeed bar.


----------



## guitarrman (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Spockcat, do you think you could have installed w/out the clamps? How long did it take you? Where did you order the bar from? I assume it just seems to corner even flatter than before?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (guitarrman)*

V10 above did the same thing and he didn't mention the use of clamps. It took me a couple of hours because of the troubles I had. I bought the bar and bushings from a Porsche dealer. Yes, flatter cornering.


----------



## sd986 (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Jim: This looked like a project I wanted to do so I contacted my Porsche guy. He provided a different part numbers than what you showed for the TT front sway bar. His first comment was that the 955-343-701-50 is the non-turbo number. Here is what he provided to me, including his prices:
Front Sway Bar Cayenne TT #955-343-701-60 (38mm bar) @ $136.29
Front Bushings #955-343-792-61 @ $6.44 each
Rear Bar Cayenne TT # 955-333-701-30 @ $81.42
Rear Bushings # 955-333-792-30 @ $3.99 each (2 needed)
It sounds like the sway bar he is quoting is the 38mm that you described as for the steel suspension. I would appreciate your opinion as to his number for the front bar before I place an order. He indicated that parts are a week away.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (sd986)*

I don't have the Porsche electronic catalog available here so I can't check for sure. I believe the Cayenne TT always has air suspension. If you have steel suspension, then you should get the highest rated steel suspension bars. I wouldn't suggest trying to use a sway bar for a steel suspension car on a air suspension car or visa-versa. The one thing I can tell you for sure is that the front bar I used was the same bar used on the Touareg W12 Sport. Both Porsche and Volkswagen part numbers were on the bar.


----------



## sd986 (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

When I provided part No. 955 343 701 50 for the front sway bar the parts guy came back and said that this was the part number for the non-turbo model. I know your research is very thorough so I've asked the Porsche parts department to double check the 955-343-701-60 number he provided as being correct for the TT. The prices they quoted seem good so I will probably go ahead with this project once he confirms the correct numbers. You indicated 955 343 701 50 (front sway) and 955 333 701 30 (rear sway) looked to be matched sets for the TT suspension so that is what I inquired about for pricing. I'll update when I find out more from my dealer.


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

Looks like we have the following:
Part # 955 343 701 50 = 37mm bar which Spockcat installed
Part# 955 343 701 60 = 38mm bar which comes on the TT
Am I confused?
Which would be better for an '05 V8 with Air Suspension?
And which bushing Part #?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (henna gaijin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *henna gaijin* »_Looks like we have the following:
Part # 955 343 701 50 = 37mm bar which Spockcat installed
Part# 955 343 701 60 = 38mm bar which comes on the TT
Am I confused?
Which would be better for an '05 V8 with Air Suspension?
And which bushing Part #?

According to my catalog, the 60 bar is for the V6 Cayenne. It is marked with an orange paint mark. There is no equivalent Touareg bar marked with an orange mark.
The 50 bar is for the TT Cayenne and it is marked with a yellow paint mark. The equivalent bar is for the Touareg W12 and marked with a yellow mark.
Additionally, since you don't know the wall thickness of the sway bar (they are hollow unlike the solid Neuspeed sway bar), you can't surmise that the larger bar is stiffer.
Which bushing depends on which bar you use. Your parts man will be able to guide you in this matter.


----------



## sd986 (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (sd986)*

The parts guy did make a mistake and he had looked up the incorrect engine size to find the sway bar part number. As I said in my previous post, Spockcat is very thorough and he had provided the correct part numbers.
Front Sway Bar Cayenne TT 955 343 701 50
Front Bushings - 955-343-792 50 (4 needed)
Rear Sway Bar Cayenne TT 955 333 701 30
Rear Bushings 955 333 792 30 (4 needed)
The total cost per the dealer is $274.75 for front and rear sway bars and bushings, including shipping. However, the front sway bar is ordered from Germany and shipping time is estimated to be one month.


_Modified by sd986 at 2:34 AM 12-1-2005_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (sd986)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sd986* »_However, the front sway bar is ordered from Germany and shipping time is estimated to be one month.

I was told I got the last one in the country.


----------



## bulahee (Jan 20, 2005)

So for V6 with Steel Suspension, which equivalent sway bars (both front and back) from Cayenne should we use? Most discussions here are for V8 and V10.


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_V10 above did the same thing and he didn't mention the use of clamps. It took me a couple of hours because of the troubles I had. I bought the bar and bushings from a Porsche dealer. Yes, flatter cornering.

Hi Spockat,
I'm in Colorado and not able to connect to read the forum much. I am very surprised you had to use any clamps. I just removed the 4 bolts from the brackets (2 each side) and the sway bar link bolts then pulled out the old and then reinstalled the new Porsche bar in reverse. The bolts all lined up fine as and as they were tightened down they pulled the bushings into the proper seating.
It looked like you might not have been in full X-tra off road hight which I was in and perhaps this gives the proper geometry for the bar and bushings to align.








I could not believe how easy it was and I can't believe you of all people had trouble








Please confirm if you had it in X-tra Offroad mode and perhaps this is the answer...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (V10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V10* »_Hi Spockat,
Please confirm if you had it in X-tra Offroad mode and perhaps this is the answer...

I was in X-tra offroad mode instead of using jack stands. Perhaps this was the cause.


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

The only other thing I can think of is if perhaps you connected the sway bar links 1st before aligning and getting the bolts started for the brackets?
BTW- I think I was not clear in my post above, I was in X-tra Mode myself, not using jack stands and it worked just fine.


----------



## sd986 (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
I was told I got the last one in the country.









Yeah, but I got the last passenger side (r/h) aspheric mirror in the U.S.







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## pfb (Nov 28, 2005)

*v8 steel bars?*

So, if I want the stiffest Porsche Cayenne combo for a steel sprung truck, I'm assuming it's the front 38 and the matching rear?
I didn't see the dot color & part numbers for these above...
Spockcat?


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: v8 steel bars? (pfb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pfb* »_So, if I want the stiffest Porsche Cayenne combo for a steel sprung truck, I'm assuming it's the front 38 and the matching rear?

Same question(s) here ...
*What is the right part numbers for STEEL suspension vehicles?*
I've got a VW Touareg V8 2004 ... want to consider the porsche bars and need info.. TIA!


----------



## sd986 (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: v8 steel bars? (Shaka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shaka* »_
Same question(s) here ...
*What is the right part numbers for STEEL suspension vehicles?*
I've got a VW Touareg V8 2004 ... want to consider the porsche bars and need info.. TIA!

Here is a source for many parts for Porsche cars and trucks.

http://www.sunsetimports.com/katalog/
You can search for suspension parts and it will list all available parts for the model. You will need to know what model the steel suspension Cayenne is to use this source. You can get to the suspension parts page by inputting the part numbers referenced in previous posts for the air suspension models in the search window.


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: v8 steel bars? (sd986)*

Thanks ... based on your link...
Part # 955 343 701 70 - 38mm sway bar (steel, non-air)
Part # 955 343 792 61 - bushings (4 needed)
Going to get a hold of a dealership to get pricing for these front bars ... between those and the Neuspeed rear bar, should hold things together nicely...


_Modified by Shaka at 10:01 PM 1-26-2006_


----------



## jlturpin (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: v8 steel bars? (Shaka)*

This is a link to a Porsche dealer that offers nice discounts and has an online catalog. I have purchased from them and had great luck. Their shipping was very fair, and I got my stuff in less than 5 business day and the dealer had to order all the stuff.
http://www.trademotion.com/par...d=611
Jonathan


----------



## sd986 (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: v8 steel bars? (jlturpin)*

Sunset Imports in Oregon sells Porsche parts for 15% above cost to out-of-state buyers. I purchased the Turbo front and rear sway bars with bushings including shipping for $274 and small change. I've purchased the Cayenne side rails, luggage rack and cross bars and they deliver for less than any other Porsche dealer I've dealt with, excluding overstocks and closeouts. Shipping is always very reasonable.


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Porsche Cayenne Rear Sway Bar / Stabilizer Bar Part # (V10)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AirC (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: v8 steel bars? (Shaka)*

Shaka,
Thank you very much for the info. I also have the V8 with steel suspension but I have the stock bar for front and rear.
How did you determine which Porsche model to use in order to find the model numbers? 
Based upon the part number you gave for the front bar, the model you used is ID9K/I1BA. 
If I use that same model to determine which rear sway bar, I come up with the part number 955 333 701 00 which is indicated as the green bar. Based upon a spockcat's post earlier, the green bar is the stock bar for the W12 and the standard air suspension bar. 
So does that mean this green bar would not really be an upgrade from the stock bar on the V8 steel suspension?
I would like to setup a post that could consolidate all the information and list which part numbers are needed for all combinations of Touaregs. I appreciate any input.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## AirC (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Spockcat,
Based upon your recommendation, I am looking into getting both the front and rear sway bars from the Cayenne. 
Can you please assist me in finding out the part numbers on both of these for the V8 steel suspension? Will these simply be the same parts used in the Cayenne S with steel suspension?
Also, do you think that the neuspeed rear bar will outperform the stock cayenne rear bar? I believe you mentioned that the cayenne bar is still hollow as opposed to the neuspeed's solid rear bar.
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: v8 steel bars? (AirC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AirC* »_How did you determine which Porsche model to use in order to find the model numbers? Based upon the part number you gave for the front bar, the model you used is ID9K/I1BA. 
If I use that same model to determine which rear sway bar, I come up with the part number 955 333 701 00 which is indicated as the green bar. Based upon a spockcat's post earlier, the green bar is the stock bar for the W12 and the standard air suspension bar. 
So does that mean this green bar would not really be an upgrade from the stock bar on the V8 steel suspension?

*STOCK TOUAREG FRONT SWAYBAR SETUP INFO:*
With air suspension; 34.6mm front sway bar
With steel suspension; 35.6mm front sway bar
*FOR NON-AIR-RIDE TOUAREG: (like mine!!)*
Front Sway Bar - Cayenne S - Part # 955 343 701 70 <-- 38mm sway bar
Front Bushings - Cayenne S - Part # 955 343 792 61 (4 needed)
Rear Sway Bar - Cayenne S - Part # 955 333 701 00
Rear Bushings - Cayenne S - Part # 955 333 792 40 (4 needed)

*FOR AIR-RIDE TOUAREG:*
Front Sway Bar - Cayenne TT = Part # 955 343 701 50 <-- 37mm diameter
Front Bushings - 955-343-792 50 (4 needed)
Rear Sway Bar Cayenne TT 955 333 701 30
Rear Bushings 955 333 792 30 (4 needed)
That shows the CORRECT route of upgrade, based on the data I have. You are basically going from "air to air" or "non to non" and going from "VW to Cayenne" -- its really THAT simple. However, you are correct that since all W12 cars had air ride the fronts would be air-only. However, it appears the rears are more universal. For example, Neuspeed ONLY sells one rear bar, that works as an update on ANY Touareg, regardless of motor or suspension type.
That should be the info you need... i cross checked it in other posts here, and on ClubTouareg, with spockcat ... and i know first-hand the FRONT non-air works just fine! Good luck...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: v8 steel bars? (sd986)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AirC* »_Spockcat,
Based upon your recommendation, I am looking into getting both the front and rear sway bars from the Cayenne. 
Can you please assist me in finding out the part numbers on both of these for the V8 steel suspension? Will these simply be the same parts used in the Cayenne S with steel suspension?
Also, do you think that the neuspeed rear bar will outperform the stock cayenne rear bar? I believe you mentioned that the cayenne bar is still hollow as opposed to the neuspeed's solid rear bar.
Thanks a lot!

I believe that the first two questions have been answered. by Shaka You should also look at the post on page 1 by sd986. You can find your own answer in the link he posted:

_Quote, originally posted by *sd986* »_Here is a source for many parts for Porsche cars and trucks.

http://www.sunsetimports.com/katalog/
You can search for suspension parts and it will list all available parts for the model. You will need to know what model the steel suspension Cayenne is to use this source. You can get to the suspension parts page by inputting the part numbers referenced in previous posts for the air suspension models in the search window. 

As for which rear bar is stiffer, I can't say with 100% confidence. However, just because one is solid and one is hollow isn't necessarily a good indicator. I think the reason why the Neuspeed bar is solid is because the company doesn't have the equipment to bend hollow bars without collapsing the wall. A hollow bar can be stiffer (and lighter) if the material itself is stiffer or larger diameter. 
The only way to find out which is stiffer is through testing in a laboratory. Bolt one end down and see how much force is required to move the other end.
Frankly, if I were to do it all over again, I would go with Cayenne bars front and rear. They are designed to work together. They are lighter. And they are less expensive. And who do you think did more engineering work on the bars, Porsche or Neuspeed?


----------



## clintjg (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: v8 steel bars? (spockcat)*

Sunset was very easy to deal with and their prices seem to be very reasonable. Ordering was simple with the PN's listed in this thread.
I completed this mod last night and took a quick spin around the block. Inital impression is that it's a perceptable improvement but not a night and day difference. Will post more later.
With larger wheels (and smaller stiffer sidewalls) and a Vag lowering of an inch or so, I'll bet that it will accentuate this upgrade nicely.


----------



## cheddardip (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: v8 steel bars? (clintjg)*

I finally had the front and rear Porsche Cayenne Sway Bars installed in my 04 V8 today. A huge improvement. I really enjoy the handling.


----------



## mscot (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: Cayenne Sway Bars*

Does anyone know if these part numbers still apply? 
TIA


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: Cayenne Sway Bars (mscot)*

Should, not like they changed the platform since it came out. Only real difference was the first gen steel suspension was the sport and now the new gen is comfort. So read into that softer then the first gen.


----------



## mxenakes (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: Cayenne Sway Bars (Yeti35)*

I called Sunset today to order the parts for an 05 without air suspension and they told me the price was $492.47 Have they gone up in price that much since '04?


----------



## mscot (Jan 5, 2004)

Per bar?


----------



## 850T5 (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: (mscot)*

Finally I've installed the front and rear Cayenne TT Sway Bar on my 05 V8. Quite some improvement noticeable right away when cornering, although I've not yet taken the T-Reg to any winding road where I expect a more noticeable difference.
BTW:
The prices in Germany for the parts (both bars and the bushings) were 511 EURO at my local Porsche dealer. 



_Modified by 850T5 at 11:55 PM 1-11-2010_


----------



## AsianDude (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: (850T5)*

Are T1 bars the same as T2 bars?


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (AsianDude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AsianDude* »_Are T1 bars the same as T2 bars?

 There is probably a difference as the T1 had the sports suspension and the T2's came through with the comfort suspension. That does apply to the steel suspension only. I am not sure if there were any changes made to the air suspension between the two. I would not think, but I don't know for sure, the air would have stayed the same the whole way through. 


_Modified by Yeti35 at 8:59 AM 1-12-2010_


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: (Yeti35)*

The Cayenne Twin Turbo stabilizer bars for the T2 are the same as the ones for the T1. Highly recommended mod for front heavy V10s


----------



## 4cdndctn (Oct 6, 2009)

Any suggestions from those that have done this? Tools req'd, etc...


----------



## 850T5 (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: (4cdndctn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4cdndctn* »_Any suggestions from those that have done this? Tools req'd, etc...

This has been posted already somewhere else, but I found it helpfull:
The nuts on the ends of the stabilizer bars (4 total) are one time use nuts. They deform under torque and new nuts must be used when installing the new stabilizer bars.
VW Part# is N10402902 - you will need 4 of them.
Proper tightening torque is 100NM and it is very important to get these nuts tight. 
torque specs on the front sway bar brackets 60NM


----------



## PPT (Mar 28, 2009)

sorry to add another variable to this discussion but has anyone looked into the Cayenne GTS bars.
I think it is available with steel springs and has the option on air.


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: (PPT)*

When I was researching the parts for my upgrade, I was told the GTS bars were the same as the Turbo stabilizers.


----------



## 83Caddy16v (Jul 31, 2000)

Front Bars:
955-343-701-50 = 37mm (yellow)
955-343-701-60 = 38mm (orange)
955-343-701-70 = 38mm (green)

Rear Bars:
955 333 701 20 = 24mm (lilac)
955 333 701 30 = 25mm (yellow)

Prices from Auto Atlanta - Porsche Parts and Accessories on 4/13/11.

Front Sway Bar - Cayenne S - Part # 955 343 701 70


----------



## Euro Skank (Feb 1, 2008)

Do we have updates on suppliers of these parts? Looks like the front sway bar alone is $250 now. 

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------

